# protienfactory.com



## Charger (Feb 11, 2001)

Has anyone heard of www.proteinfactory.com? 
I have been buying there protein for a few months now and I like it and it's cheap!  You can customize a mix( different kinds of protein) or buy one of there fomulas.  Looking in the mirror I am adding size and at the same time losing weight.  You buy in bulk, by the pound.  What I get cost 8.62 a pound, compare that to GNC prices.  The only catch is it comes in a plastic bag, no scoop or anything so you will need to save a cantainer and scoop. Check it out


----------



## crowman (Feb 11, 2001)

Ya, protein factory is awesome.

------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Mule (Feb 12, 2001)

What are the prices there. Im thinking about a purchase.


----------

